# Ex MOD Nelson 34 Fast Motor Launch



## Scottmarine (Mar 12, 2011)

We have recently bought an ex MOD Nelson 34. The paperwork indicates that the MOD/Navy sold the vessel out of service in 1989 to a boater from Portpatrick. The MOD certificate described the vessel as 'Fast Motor Launch (5781)' - although some effort was made to obliterate the number in brackets with felt tip. The vessel has substantial bracketing on the hull (pt & stb) at gunwale level, which I think would have been used to hang the vessel off davits from a RN or supply ship. There's lots of old fashioned (but attractive) looking light fittings, etc, within. She's still in very good working order and despite only having a single Perkins 6354, seems to happily cruise at between 10-12kts. Perhaps you can tell I'm already very fond of her.

Question is - I'd love to be able to find out a bit more about her history (what vessel(s) she was attached to; her uses by the MOD/Navy, that type of thing). Can those of you, with more experience than I, suggest ways to find this information. Cheers, Nick.


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Please send a private message to me with your e-mail address. I will endeavour sort out her identity from pictures you have and provide her military history. Regards Tony.


----------



## pedro 1955 (Dec 15, 2021)

Scottmarine said:


> We have recently bought an ex MOD Nelson 34. The paperwork indicates that the MOD/Navy sold the vessel out of service in 1989 to a boater from Portpatrick. The MOD certificate described the vessel as 'Fast Motor Launch (5781)' - although some effort was made to obliterate the number in brackets with felt tip. The vessel has substantial bracketing on the hull (pt & stb) at gunwale level, which I think would have been used to hang the vessel off davits from a RN or supply ship. There's lots of old fashioned (but attractive) looking light fittings, etc, within. She's still in very good working order and despite only having a single Perkins 6354, seems to happily cruise at between 10-12kts. Perhaps you can tell I'm already very fond of her.
> 
> Question is - I'd love to be able to find out a bit more about her history (what vessel(s) she was attached to; her uses by the MOD/Navy, that type of thing). Can those of you, with more experience than I, suggest ways to find this information. Cheers, Nick.


----------



## pedro 1955 (Dec 15, 2021)

going by the date i whould think she came from Hms Tiger which was decommissioned that year


----------



## jjlakin13 (7 mo ago)

Hi, I also have a Nelson 34 I am interested in finding the history of. It's a 1977 Nelson 34 with the lowered cockpit and carry points. It has a hull number 7704 - and I believe was built by Thornycroft Vosper. 










Please let me know if you know anything.


----------

